# 10 weeks Flowering new pistils?



## grow student (Jul 23, 2007)

Need some advice people.Situation is 10 weeks in flower,bagseed,cfl 22,000 lumens on 3 plants,closet grow no light leaks.Im ready to harvest yet over the weekend my strongest biggest girl started having new pistils shootout from everywhere .About 10-20 % amber over cloudy on this plant.Wanted to know is this normal or do i have a problem.10 weeks is long i thought but with bagseed & cfl that has to be considered.Gave MG veg nutes as well as flower(never again LOL) stopped nutes 2-3 weeks ago, molasses up to 4 days ago & now im giving straight water.Any advice is greatly appreciated.Been on my first crop since March 20th & dont want to screw it all up now.Learned alot for the auroa indica, white widow & hindu kush I will be starting on for next month.Thanks people for reading this .....


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Jul 24, 2007)

without a pic it would be hard to tell you.


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Jul 24, 2007)

2.5 months in Flower.


Seems a little long, does it not??


----------



## Hick (Jul 24, 2007)

MrPuffAlot said:
			
		

> 2.5 months in Flower.
> 
> 
> Seems a little long, does it not??


10 weeks?..not at all. In my experience, "_very few"_ strains are truely mature at 8 weeks. "Most" of the hybreds that I have grown, required 9-10 weeks to fully mature to my staisfaction. 
'student...read the sticky on "Harvesting and cureing" by dj short, in said forum. He gets into "harvesting windows"..it should answer your question, ..or present more...


----------



## grow student (Jul 24, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback all.Yeah the camera is acting funny but will try to post pics later today.Thanks for easing my worries Hick.Ive read alot including  the dj short thread,will go over again right now though.Most threads ive read on bagseed talked about the longer flowering period combined with cfl lighting i expect a later than average harvest.been watching the trics with a 60x-100x scope (radio shack special) & im getting mostly cloudy very lil amber.New growth threw me off but thanks for easing my thoughts .Love the forum & the expertly timely advice.....


----------

